# Alsa's crystal fx



## SharpeConcepts (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi, new to the site and looking for some information on the application of the crystal fx product from Alsa.

I cant seem to get the look theY advertise on there site or even a finish that looks good.

any help would be appreciated.

thanks
J


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

the look is mostly random, they even say so on the site. you might try and manipulate it with warm and kool air on it though


----------



## SharpeConcepts (Dec 2, 2006)

No what I mean is to actually get an affect thats covers a whole panel, Im mostly getting to much coverage so that the affect is lost or not enough and getting patches..


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Heat=more concentrated krystals so do a small test panel and heated using a hair dryer... :dunno: if that dont work call alsa


----------



## SharpeConcepts (Dec 2, 2006)

ive spoken to them already, and they dont really give you anymore info than on thier website.

I think i just need more detailed infomation on the prep after the 1st colour and application of second coat. they make it look so easy.

ive done quite a few test panels but as you can imagine its not cheap to keep doing them wrong.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

does it come out like this? i didnt do it but its from a contest alsa held


----------



## SharpeConcepts (Dec 2, 2006)

I wish, thats how it should look.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i got this of their page


How To Apply Crystal FX 
Step 1: Prep and paint the surface with your choice of Alsa's Stylin' Basecoats or compatible brands. (This base color will become the color that shows as the lines through the crystals)

Step 2: Apply the Crystal FX in a lighter coat for small crystals and a wet or heavy coat to achieve the large crystal effect across the surface.

Step 3: Allow to dry 10-15 minutes air dry or force dry for smaller more tightly woven crystal effect.

Step 4: Now apply your contrasting color (the color that will be shown through the spaces in the crystals). Apply this coat in a light dusting action.

Note: Take care to apply only a light coat as a wet coat of paint will make it harder to remove the crystals. 
Step 5: Allow this layer to fully dry (10-15 minutes).

Step 6: Using water and a rag or sponge, scrub off the crystals. This will leave you with a very pronounced crystal design.

Step 7: Allow any excess water to dry 

Step 8: Apply Alsa Speed Clear or any other preferred topcoat


----------



## SharpeConcepts (Dec 2, 2006)

unfortunatly its not that simple, its all down to what you do to the panel before you apply the crystal fx ie scuff the base colour and then how you apply the second colour coat.

thats why im trying to find somebody thats used it.


----------



## SharpeConcepts (Dec 2, 2006)

looks like im going to have to keep on trying


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

well they have a video too but sorry bro .....i really havent tryed it....probly give it a shot in spring


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

try these pages 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6498&hl=crystal

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=200533&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=157310&st=20


----------



## SharpeConcepts (Dec 2, 2006)

Cheers buddy


----------



## SharpeConcepts (Dec 2, 2006)

those links were very useful, thanks again..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

get a 30 gallon aquarium, activate dcharcoal, gun bluing, mason jar, Napa brand grey spray paint, fishing line, BRASS thumbtacks, ammonia, piece of plywood, black spay paint, gloves, dust mask, and foam sealer...put the charcoal int he bottom of the aquarium and break it up..pour the gun bluing and ammonia on it..get pure ammonia by pouring in a 2 liter and putting it in the freezer and turning it upside down...the water will freeze on top and ammonia will stay on bottom..anyway...wait a minute this is for a different kind of crystal...my bad..


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

the trick to it is humidity after you sprayed the first color let it dry and come back with the crystal fx i usually use a spray bottle and try to cover the entire area. i have also sanded my base with like 800grit seem to help on side panels so it will hold better and it doesnt run off. while is drying wet the floor and put a heater in there so it will dry the water and make it evaporate and that makes it really humid and makes it dry faster with bigger crystals. then come back with the second base color but only fade it in dont put in on to heavy.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 2 2006, 12:48 PM~6680022
> *get a 30 gallon aquarium, activate dcharcoal, gun bluing, mason jar, Napa brand grey spray paint, fishing line, BRASS thumbtacks, ammonia, piece of plywood, black spay paint, gloves, dust mask, and foam sealer...put the charcoal int he bottom of the aquarium and break it up..pour the gun bluing and ammonia on it..get pure ammonia by pouring in a 2 liter and putting it in the freezer and turning it upside down...the water will freeze on top and ammonia will stay on bottom..anyway...wait a minute this is for a different kind of crystal...my bad..
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

I've used it and needless to say I hope you don't want a certain look on your product because its like getting a woman pregnent; you don't know how the baby will look. What I can recommened is if you want it to look uniform than just spray it one way, not back and forth like a regular paint. It also dries fast. I would only spray it for detailing a little part of a panel or making it like a custom wide width strip through the car,boat,cycle.


----------



## SharpeConcepts (Dec 2, 2006)

I was looking to use it to paint on designs like stripes or other patterns of some form.

were you putting it through your spray gun?
my problem seems to be not know how much of the second colour to put on or how wet. and advise there at all?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SharpeConcepts_@Dec 3 2006, 01:24 PM~6684805
> *I was looking to use it to paint on designs like stripes or other patterns of some form.
> 
> were you putting it through your spray gun?
> ...


it should be dusted over cuz if u lay down alot i gues it would cover the crystals


----------



## SharpeConcepts (Dec 2, 2006)

right well I will paint a panel up this week to see if i can get it how I want it using light dust coats.

the only other thing that i need to know is wether or not I need to clear the base colour 1st let it cure then shoot the crystal fx and top colour, or miss out the mid clear stage?


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

I've heard you can get it in a can. I dusted the Crystals on, but not the candy. I don't know if you can dust a candy on.


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

what about that venom art fluid...is it as hard to work with?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thanx angelo your the greatest


----------



## Probe_ on22's (Nov 7, 2006)

to be honest man, you cant laydown the candy until your done wit the base coat, crystal coat, base coat, than put down the candy!!


----------



## Probe_ on22's (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SharpeConcepts_@Dec 3 2006, 11:46 AM~6684923
> *right well I will paint a panel up this week to see if i can get it how I want it using light dust coats.
> 
> the only other thing that i need to know is wether or not I need to clear the base colour 1st let it cure then shoot the crystal fx and top colour, or miss out the mid clear stage?
> *


you dont have to clear in between the coats!!


----------



## SharpeConcepts (Dec 2, 2006)

Cheers for the clear coat info. and im not sure where all this candy talk is coming from, im not using candy on this job


----------



## Probe_ on22's (Nov 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:0


----------

